# Fender Jazz Bass in drop G#?



## KDHG (Dec 7, 2013)

How do you guys think a J bass with a 34' scale neck go in drop G#? 
I have it set up in drop A# at the moment with a 125. on the low E and it holds up fine, but it doesn't hold up too well in G#. What strings gauge should I use?


----------



## Sean1242 (Dec 7, 2013)

I was told that a .166 is the perfect gauge for Ab0. I have a 166 but I have yet to put it on and try it out on my J bass.


----------



## KDHG (Dec 7, 2013)

Would a string that thick do any harm to the neck? Since J bass necks are so thin.


----------



## Fretless (Dec 7, 2013)

I get down to G on my 6 with a 135 just fine, only a 35" so there isn't much of a difference in tension.


----------



## LordCashew (Dec 7, 2013)

KDHG said:


> Would a string that thick do any harm to the neck? Since J bass necks are so thin.



The thickness of the string isn't what you need to worry about, but rather the tension at a given pitch. At G# I imagine you'd be roughly around the tension of a normal E string in standard tuning. Cranking that .166 up to a much higher pitch might be a different story.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Dec 7, 2013)

It can handle that tuning fine with the proper string gauge.

My Subjective opinion is that it will not sound good in relation to the other strings.
I've been trying longer scales and found 37" is ideal for B and lower tunings.
Once you get down to F# the scale length needs to increase to retain the bell-like ring.

Try the Circle K .166 string as others have suggested. 
I'm using one tuned to G on a 37" scale and it has good tension, it's still a little dull sounding due to three layers of wrap though, but that's as good as it's gonna get for now.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah don't go below 158 from circle k. 166 is only standard tension as mentioned.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Dec 9, 2013)

KDHG said:


> How do you guys think a J bass with a 34' scale neck go in drop G#?
> I have it set up in drop A# at the moment with a 125. on the low E and it holds up fine, but it doesn't hold up too well in G#. What strings gauge should I use?



You can use a set of Rotosound .175 Drop zone plus strings
Here's an example of how they sound with fender jb in Ab:



I've also used Circle K .200 set to play in low C# 
Animals As Leaders - New Eden bass cover by MrSleepwalker on SoundCloud - Hear the world

Strings were pretty dead, but you'll get the point.

The only thing you should worry about - you will have to file the nut and holes in the bass body (if you have a string-through bridge)


----------



## f2f4 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm sure it's not ideal to some people, but I play a few songs with my band in G# with a .135. It's loose, yeah, but depending on the tone you're going for it can sound pretty nice. If I were going to be playing exclusively in that tuning though I'd probably move up to at least a .150.


----------

